
Show HN: EarlyBrd.io – An UpWork bot for Freelancers - stets
https://earlybrd.io
======
verdverm
Another reason to avoid upwork. It was too much noise vs signal already, now
we have bots as a service...

Use Toptal instead, human filtering on both sides

~~~
stets
Thanks for the feedback. Honestly, this is just a tool in the arsenal of any
freelancer. You still need to possess skills to do the work and communicate
that you can do it for your clients. UpWork doesn't have to be a race to the
bottom. I've charged high hourly rates while using the same notifications.

------
stets
I built this application as a 'Micro-SaaS' after setting up alerts for myself
with UpWork's RSS-Feeds. A lot of my motivation for making this was to learn
web-dev and infrastructure better. The tech stack is essentially just Flask,
Docker and Postgres. All hosted on AWS.

